# Do you wash test every shirt?



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey, all. First post after creating my first t-shirt. I'm wash testing it right now, and just need to know... do you do this for every single shirt, or do you only do it once, and just make sure the parameters are the same throughout the run?

I'm using a flash dryer with a laser temperature gun; it's black plastisol, and I'm making sure that the thickest ink around the edges gets to around 330 to 340 degrees surface temp.


----------



## steve1953 (Oct 29, 2014)

The surface temperature even if your laser is accurately calibrated does not give you a definitive answer to wether your ink has reached cure temperature where is meets the shirt. Therefore I would recommend wash testing different variables. For each variable if it passes the wash test then you don't have to repeat.
Test 1 - thin layer of black ink (which absorbs heat)
Test 2) Thick layer of white ink (which reflects heat)
Test 3) White under base with an overprint.


----------



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

steve1953 said:


> The surface temperature even if your laser is accurately calibrated does not give you a definitive answer to wether your ink has reached cure temperature where is meets the shirt. Therefore I would recommend wash testing different variables. For each variable if it passes the wash test then you don't have to repeat.
> Test 1 - thin layer of black ink (which absorbs heat)
> Test 2) Thick layer of white ink (which reflects heat)
> Test 3) White under base with an overprint.


So if this is a one-color (black) t-shirt, if it passes, it passes, and you don't need to test other stuff? I'm now on the third wash, and it hasn't lost any ink yet.


----------



## steve1953 (Oct 29, 2014)

In my opinion 2 or 3 washings is sufficient testing.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I test wash every run. I use extra shirts as test bases, and after I fill up all the open spaces, I'll run them through many washes, including hot water and bleach on the whites. Good way to measure your durability. Then I'll beat them to death in a hot dryer, just to see how they hold up. I tell all my custys to wash cold or warm, NO chlorine bleach, line dry or tumble on low setting, inside out. Dryers seems to cause the most damage to screened shirts.


----------



## Rishishah (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello ,

Day before i was washing my cloth( T-shirts) . All colour are dissolve in water . what can i do .


----------



## steve1953 (Oct 29, 2014)

If by the color dissolved in the water did you meant the ink wished off? if so your ink was only heated to around 250º or less and maybe much less. To achieve full cure for most plastisols you need to reach 320º.


----------



## Rishishah (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Steve ,

Thanks for replay . I think there is no option to get my t shirt color as it is . 
__________________
Embroidery Digitizer


----------

